# Necesito identificar este micro controlador



## Rokiee (Mar 18, 2015)

Hola, tengo un cargador balanceador de baterías de litio (iMax b6ac falso) al cual hay que cambiarle el firmware para poder calibrarlo y que cargue las baterías correctamente. 

Estoy leyendo como hacerlo, pero primero he de identificar el chip que tiene, ya que parece que lo hubieran borrado a posta de la superficie del mismo. Solo se que tiene forma cuadrada, 11 pines por cara, total de 44.

No se si alguien sabría como identificarlo o que prueba puedo hacer para conseguirlo.

Saludos 

PD: tengo sospecha de que pudiera ser un ATmega 32, pero me gustaría asegurarme.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2015)

Podria ser ese, podria ser un micro chino, solo por encapasulado no se puede indentificar, intenta limpiar la parte de arriba y ver si aparece alguna nomenclatura, si no vas a tener que buscar esos señores que tienen una bola de vidrio...........


----------



## Rokiee (Mar 18, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Podria ser ese, podria ser un micro chino, solo por encapasulado no se puede indentificar, intenta limpiar la parte de arriba y ver si aparece alguna nomenclatura, si no vas a tener que buscar esos señores que tienen una bola de vidrio...........




No sería posible identificarlo leyendo los datos del mismo con un usbasp por ejemplo?


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 18, 2015)

Si tenes un conjunto limitado de candidatos (Atmega, pic, msp430...) y se justifica invertir tiempo y esfuerzo, podés intentar identificar pines viendo la conexión entre el chip y periféricos (alimentación, cristales, pines analógicos, algún puerto serie, USB), y hacer búsqueda paramétrica de micros en los sitios de fabricantes por nro de pines y chequear cuales son compatibles...

También podés tener la suerte de identificar un puerto JTAG de programación/depuración, en cuyo caso al enchufarlo a un programador/depurador JTAG podría llegar a informar fabricante y modelo del chip.

Ojo, siendo un producto de consumo masivo es probable que el chip sea un ASIC específico.

Coincido con pandacba... va a estar complicado. El PCB no tiene escrito alguna sigla indicando modelo/fabricante?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2015)

Como dijo Ardgan, los chips de fabricacion no son regrabables, se graban una vez y listo, los que tienen posibildad de cambiar firmware se llevan una epron externa si no es asi, no se puede actualizar por más que sepas que micro se trate


----------



## Rokiee (Mar 18, 2015)

Voy a hacerle una foto a la placa completa para ver si de ese modo me podéis ayudar mejor.

Tengo claro que hay muchos tutoría les sobres como hacer lo que pretendo, el problema es que hay multitud de FAKES de estos cargadores y cada uno de su padre y de si madre. Tiene un puerto de programación con 6 pines, pero tengo de de soldar algunas cosas para ver mejor. Lo hago y vuelvo por aquí con más datos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2015)

Por empezar que problema tiene el cargador? como sabes que ese es el problema?


----------



## Rokiee (Mar 18, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Por empezar que problema tiene el cargador? como sabes que ese es el problema?




Hay mucha información sobre este cargador.

El cargador tiene un menú interno para calibrar la carga de las baterías. Esta descalibrado y cree que una batería ha alcanzado la tensión de 4.20 V y corta. Cuando la mides con un polimetro ves que solo tiene 3.85. v

La única forma de reactivar el menú de calibración es flasheando un firmware modificado.

El problema es que hay muchos clones de este cargador (iMax b6) y las placas cambian.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 18, 2015)

Como comentario sugiero revisar la etapa del circuito que sensa la carga de la batería. Dudo que así porque sí el micro se haya "desprogramado".


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2015)

Y que tal si es un problema electrónico, ya que para sensar tiene que comparar, para comparar hace falta una referencia, y que tal si esta esta dañada?
Antes de hacer lo que vos pretendes es asegurarse que el hardware funcione ok, si no hagas lo que hagas seguira funcionando mal, primero lo primero


----------



## YankuSa (Mar 18, 2015)

Pana tienes que hacer algunas pruebas con micros parecidos SOIC y si tienes suerte podrias atinarle de una. 
Muy probable que sea el ATMEGA32U4 (ATMEGA32U4) o otro como microchip PIC16F877A, etc, y verifica los pines de conexion del cristal, vcc, gnd quizá con eso podrías asegurarte o descartar.

Saludos


----------

